
Strange Things Seattle's Teacher Strike Won for Students - brudgers
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2015/09/25/the-surprising-things-seattle-teachers-won-for-students-by-striking/
======
vjoshi
"teachers demanded, and won, guaranteed daily recess for all elementary school
students — 30 minutes each day.." Am unsure if the circumstances are that
different in the US vs the UK where I'm from, but surely recess of at least
30mins particularly at an elementary level is compulsory? Or is this dependent
on the subjects the students are studying and their respective timetables?

~~~
lawtguy
Since No Child Left Behind was passed, there has been heavy focus on testing.
Because of this schools have been slowing removing everything from the
curriculum that doesn't appear on the standardized testing. That includes
things like recess and P.E. even though the research suggests that physical
activity helps kids learn better
([http://www.scholastic.com/teachers/article/recess-makes-
kids...](http://www.scholastic.com/teachers/article/recess-makes-kids-
smarter)).

I suspect that school superintendents would agree that play and exercise is
important, but they are under tremendous pressure to squeeze in more learning
in an attempt to raise test scores. The result of that is a slow nibbling away
at recess and P.E. even though it's most likely counterproductive.

~~~
vjoshi
Oh wow, okay this I wasn't aware of. I think there are differences on the
emphasis of P.E. and recess at the moment in different countries. I was a lazy
little kid in school, especially in the winter. The thought of getting ready
for P.E. would bore me. But once I'd get started, and as soon as I finished,
I'd feel a massive difference over the next 24 hours. Oxbridge, two of the
best universities in the world limit (from what I have heard) most lectures to
45-50 mins. If the world's elite are saying they need a break, surely children
and young people's needs are clear. It's not what you do, it's how you do it
at the end of the day. I'm sure that if final year exams has taught me one
thing, it's cramming, without a break, no matter how much information I try to
get into my mind, is pointless. The sad thing is I'm sure many of those
attempting to raise the test scores have crammed for finals too ... they've
just forgotten. Thanks a lot for the insight lawtguy.

------
a3n
Title conflict: Surprising Things (WP) vs "Strange Things" (HN)

